# Shift lock solenoid



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

The shift lock on my car will almost never release when I put my foot on the break. On a rare occasion the solenoid will click everytime I put my foot on the break, then will stop working.

Are solenoids something that works or doesn't work, no in between?

Or is it most likely a problem with the shift detention switch or the key detention switch?


----------



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

Well... I finally tested the shift lock solenoid and the detention switch. Both work out fine. 

Now I need to test the key interlock solenoid and the key switch. My Haynes manual shows me what the plugs look like to test but does not show me where the hell they are.










Can someone tell me where to find these connectors?


----------

